# 790 The Zone fires Mayhem In The A.M. Crew



## Silver Britches (Jun 17, 2013)

GOOD! 

















From The Article - Didn't post the link due to the comments.



> The now-former hosts of Mayhem in the A.M. probably suspected that, at some point, the name of their show would have literal meaning.
> 
> 790 The Zone in Atlanta has announced that the “three individuals” involved in a bizarre and unfunny bit involving former Saints defensive back Steve Gleason have been fired.
> 
> ...



I have no problems with anyone joking around, but this is just awful. Nothing funny about that at all. I never could stand these idiots to begin with and glad to see them gone! Honestly, I'm surprised they lasted this long. They got away with a lot of tasteless stuff. Maybe CSS won't have them on any of their other shows.

Bunch of idiots! I'd like to kick all three of them in their kiwi fruits!


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 17, 2013)

I like Dimino and Cellini can be funny. Steak should of been gone years ago.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 17, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> I like Dimino and Cellini can be funny. Steak should of been gone years ago.



I agree.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Jun 17, 2013)

DBM78 said:


> I like Dimino and Cellini can be funny. Steak should of been gone years ago.



Dimino is one of the best sports talk hosts ive heard anywhere. He'll be working again real soon.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 17, 2013)

Turkey Trax said:


> Dimino is one of the best sports talk hosts ive heard anywhere. He'll be working again real soon.



Yep


----------



## Howard Roark (Jun 17, 2013)

My best friend from childhood, mother died from ALS.  I would not wish, that place in which satan resides, on my worst enemy.  

The guy may be a great host but he has no character.


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 17, 2013)

Yea I remember when Dimino had his own show mid mornings.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 18, 2013)

Howard Roark said:


> My best friend from childhood, mother died from ALS.  I would not wish, that place in which satan resides, on my worst enemy.
> 
> The guy may be a great host but he has no character.



There is no excuse for what they did.  After reading the transcript from the show, it's even more disturbing.


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jun 18, 2013)

I had a very good friend who died of ALS. I don't find it a bit funny.`


----------



## Horns (Jun 18, 2013)

I think that this was completely distasteful. I am glad that the brass at 790 The Zone had the marbles to show them the door.


----------



## dixiejacket (Jun 18, 2013)

*790*

Good riddance to all three of them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 18, 2013)

Getting a lot of press.  

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/9...-mocking-former-nfl-player-lou-gehrig-disease


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 18, 2013)

They got what they deserved.  

A childhood friend of mine had his mother pass away to ALS when we were 12.

And..  another friend of mine passed away from ALS not too long ago.

It's a horrible disease and I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy..


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 18, 2013)

Very unfortunate & poor decision in bad behavior.  Sorry to see these guys choose not to use common sense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jun 18, 2013)

I just can't see how some people can be so heartless. For those 3 clowns to think their 'skit' wouldn't cause any backlash, shows just how stupid they really are. Hopefully they will learn from this and something good, other than their firing, will come out of it. Maybe they should host an event to raise money for the ALS Association. They each should also donate a sizable donation to it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 18, 2013)

Silver Britches said:


> I just can't see how some people can be so heartless. For those 3 clowns to think their 'skit' wouldn't cause any backlash, shows just how stupid they really are. Hopefully they will learn from this and something good, other than their firing, will come out of it. Maybe they should host an event to raise money for the ALS Association. They each should also donate a sizable donation to it.



On a positive note, it seems that all are going to be getting involved with the ALS cause, or the Gleason family, in some way.


----------



## Tim L (Jun 18, 2013)

It wouldn't surprise me if Dimino ends up on 680 The Fan and maybe Cellini.  Steak is toast as far as the Atlanta market is concerned. But Dimino is one of the best baseball men in the business and a great interviewer. I also wouldn't mind Cellini and Oliver working together again someday.  But was a stupid stunt, especially surprised Dimino went along with it.  Also surprised no one thought it through enough too see this would be the result..


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 18, 2013)

Idiots.


----------



## Big Tip (Jun 18, 2013)

Email rick.mack@lincolnfinancialmedia.com if you want The Dean back on Mayhem in the AM.  Beau Bock is good people.  Thanks y'all!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 18, 2013)

Bucky T said:


> They got what they deserved.
> 
> A childhood friend of mine had his mother pass away to ALS when we were 12.
> 
> ...





Sorry about your losses. It really is a horrible disease. I watched my Grandfather die from it.


----------



## tcward (Jun 18, 2013)

Good! They were a waste of air time anyway!


----------



## Buck Nasty (Jun 19, 2013)

A little late to the party, but for the record, Chuck and Chernoff had been mocking Stephen Hawking for a while without any problem.  But as others stated, Dimino and Cellini are good, and it would not surprise me if they took some slots on 680...


----------



## jzFish (Jun 19, 2013)

790 is a sinking ship


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 19, 2013)

jzFish said:


> 790 is a sinking ship



yep, and 680 is not any good either.


----------



## riprap (Jun 19, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> yep, and 680 is not any good either.



You don't like goofy, I mean chuck dowdle, on the bulldog roundtable.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 19, 2013)

riprap said:


> You don't like goofy, I mean chuck dowdle, on the bulldog roundtable.



I can't handle listening to Buck, just like I couldn't handle listening to Pollack.  Both were painfully brutal.


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jun 19, 2013)

If 92.9 has any sense they will snatch the two Italians up.


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 19, 2013)

I read the transcript, I don't understand the big deal...I think it was in bad taste but I have heard radio hosts make fun of other people and their issues or diseases.  I have lost 4 of my immediate family to cancer, but if I hear a cancer joke or skit, I don't get all pod and throw a fit if its funny its funny and I will laugh.  People have such thin skins.  They should have been suspended for a week and made to issue on air apologies and that would have been enough.   Late night tv hosts make fun of celebrities and their addictions and legal battles or short marriages...I don't see alcoholics or addicts ranting and raving about it...Get over it people, they are just words...


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 19, 2013)

hunter rich said:


> I read the transcript, I don't understand the big deal...I think it was in bad taste but I have heard radio hosts make fun of other people and their issues or diseases.  I have lost 4 of my immediate family to cancer, but if I hear a cancer joke or skit, I don't get all pod and throw a fit if its funny its funny and I will laugh.  People have such thin skins.  They should have been suspended for a week and made to issue on air apologies and that would have been enough.   Late night tv hosts make fun of celebrities and their addictions and legal battles or short marriages...I don't see alcoholics or addicts ranting and raving about it...Get over it people, they are just words...



You are way off.


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 19, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> You are way off.



Why?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 20, 2013)

hunter rich said:


> Why?



The joke was personal.  This wasn't a bit about ALS, but rather about a specific individual struggling with a disease that has taken so much away from him and will certainly kill him.  To impersonate Gleason and ask for death, that's WAY over the line.

I'd say someone battling ALS has enough on their plate that they don't need to be someone's punch line.

The joke backfired and the 3 got what they deserved.  Cellini just lost his CSS gig as well.  I'm sure they realize that they went way beyond what's acceptable and hopefully they will stick to their word when they say they will get involved with the fight against the disease.


----------



## riprap (Jun 20, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I can't handle listening to Buck, just like I couldn't handle listening to Pollack.  Both were painfully brutal.



Everytime I listen to buck the whole show seems like an introduction and they never get to what they are going to talk about. He must do the braves pre game for free.


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 20, 2013)

But if someone makes fun of Steven Hawking (who has LIVED and done far more for humanity for 50 + years w/ALS) that's okay, don't take their show off the air, or demand they apologize!!  Give me a break because they picked on some jock who would have never contributed more than a reason to drink beer on Sunday and it was done in a amateur fashion, we demand their heads!!!  

Get over your self.


----------



## jimboknows (Jun 20, 2013)

I am surprised Dimino went along with it...he was always the classier, more sports talk-less-shock-radio guy.  I quit listening couple of years ago due to weak signal.  Maybe he will land on the 92.9 and displace some of their non-local guys that just don't do it for me.

I bet all 3 have learned an important lesson, think before you speak.  We all have probably learned that lesson, but probably not at the same price these guys learned.

But many friends I have are glad to not have to hear the Steak schtick


----------



## golffreak (Jun 20, 2013)

I tried watching their show on tv in the mornings a few times. Couldn't stand it. Glad the brass had the guts to do the right thing.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 21, 2013)

IIRC, another ironic point is that Shapiro was once part owner of 790, but due to a bad business deal, they had to sell to Lincoln Financial Media.

Shapiro is a classless moron.  A buddy of mine had an experience with him at a remote (he managed the bar/restaurant where the remote was taking place).  

I often looked at the trio as 2 guys (Dimino and Cellini) getting led into trouble by the neighborhood bully (Shapiro).


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 21, 2013)

anyone remember the "coneheads"?....these guys are the boneheads...


----------



## DBM78 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sargent said:


> IIRC, another ironic point is that Shapiro was once part owner of 790, but due to a bad business deal, they had to sell to Lincoln Financial Media.
> 
> Shapiro is a classless moron.  A buddy of mine had an experience with him at a remote (he managed the bar/restaurant where the remote was taking place).
> 
> I often looked at the trio as 2 guys (Dimino and Cellini) getting led into trouble by the neighborhood bully (Shapiro).



Funny you should say that because I know somebody who worked for Kia one of his sponsers. Well he got a Kia Sorento lease part of his deal. Well the model they had for him wasn't good enough he wanted the one with $20,000 in options. The dealership told him he could get it if he paid the difference. Anyway long story short he showed his rear in the dealership and ended up paying the difference.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 21, 2013)

Howard Roark said:


> The guy may be a great host but he has no character.



Glad to see that a few of the members here do, though.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 21, 2013)

hunter rich said:


> Why?



Also, addicts make a decision that leads them to the path of their destruction.  They abuse alcohol or drugs.  It doesn't just "happen" to them.

I'm glad you find such humor in cancer.  Having recently lost my dad after his eight year battle, I find nothing funny about it.

You and I just see things differently.


----------



## hunter rich (Jun 21, 2013)

Boudreaux said:


> Also, addicts make a decision that leads them to the path of their destruction.  They abuse alcohol or drugs.  It doesn't just "happen" to them.
> 
> I'm glad you find such humor in cancer.  Having recently lost my dad after his eight year battle, I find nothing funny about it.
> 
> You and I just see things differently.



Sorry for your loss...I really am.

I lost my father to cancer when I was 18, my sister when I was 21, one of my brothers when I was 24 and I spent my 29th birthday at the funeral home when my mother passed. I also lost a very close uncle and a sister in law...all of them to cancer.  At those times I didn't find anything funny either.  BUT we must move on as survivors and realize that humor is humor, you may not like or think its funny, but someone does.

I understand drugs and alcohol are choices, but they are now considered a sickness.   I'm sure some of them and their family don't find it humorous, but others do.  

People need to back off and look at things from a less personal point of view.  Im sure the intent of the skit was not to hurt anyone, but a feeble attempt at gallows humor. 

I am sorry for his family and all those with the disease and those who have lost someone to it or any other disease.

I am also sorry that people lose their lively hood because of a bad decision and some upset peoples complaints.

The end.  I will not respond or add to this thread.


----------

